# GIVEAWAY! Read Post #1 for details



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Everyone loves a giveaway. There are two great 1000 post giveaways going on now&#8230;Graywolf's and SmilingFury's(SmilingFury I still have to get off my butt and take a pic)
I highly recommend everyone check them out.

This giveaway is a just because, no milestones reached on my part yet. I have always been impressed by the generosity of other members.

*THE RULES:*

1 - You must have joined before *January 15th* and have a minimum of *100 POSTS*. 
Nothing against the new guys, but it is preferred that forum giveaways benefit people who care to be an active part of the forum.

2 - *Read all of the instructions*. It always amazes me how many people fail to do this in every competition.

3 - You will each be allowed two guesses. One guess for pouch #1, one guess for pouch #2. *You are only allowed one guess for each.*

3a - If you don't read the rules and put down more then one guess only your last guess will be used.

3b - If you don't like your guess and change your mind then your last guess will be used. If this is the case, note in your post that you are changing your guess.

4 - *Your guesses are for the number of ammo in the pouch*. The ammo varies from .177"(4.5mm) bb's to 5/8"(15.9mm) marbles. The number is different for both pouches. In the event that there is a tie (same number away above and below), then I will use the lower number as the winner.

5 - It is your responsibility to see what numbers have been guessed.(you can work a little) If you guess a number that is already used then you just wasted an entry.

6 - Giveaway will end *Monday, February 10, 2014* at midnight Arizona time. After which I will announce the winner and post a pic showing the contents.

*THE PRIZES:*

Paracord Ammo pouch #1 or #2. (ammo not included)





















*SAMPLE ENTRY:*

#1- 987654
#2- 456789

*HINT:*
Keep your guesses above 1 and below 1000.

Everyone have fun and thanks for playing!

The edit was just fixing sentence spacing, nothing was changed.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Parnell....a very generous giveaway, and excellent game!! I'm going to do some heavy thinking before I send in my numbers....I might even have to take my shoes off and do some ciphering on this one .

Thanks for giving us a chance to win some of your great looking pouches

Todd


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

#1 762

#2 310

hope i did this right and thank you for the fun and generous giveaway


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So her we go my guess :
#1 = 60
#2 = 30
And thanks for that nice game 
Cheers


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for holding this fun contest! 
Here are my guesses: 
1- 189
2- 39


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

We are off to a great start and Corey, yes you did it right. Graywolf you are going to need a lot of extra toes.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

whooohoo nice man thanx ! gl all.

#1 89
#2 42


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice one thanks for the giveaway my guesses are:
#1 497
#2 297


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Usually I don't enter giveaways which I already own... but except these pouches 

#1 - 150

#2 - 140


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Cool giveaway, (and thanks for the plug, haha).
My guesses are :
1) 151
2)45

Thanks for the giveaway and I hope to see your entry in mine soon. It ends 2/14/14 . 
Be well,
SF

Ps: very cool pouches btw.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

What a awesome giveaway 
1)781

2)315


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

1) 93
2) 22


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

#1 92

#2 64

THANKS


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

1) 111

2) 40


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd like to cancel my previous guess,

#1)110

#2)73


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

1. 400

2. 200

thanks again.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

1.-125 2.-47


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

#1-128

#2-330

Thanks...


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

#1 - 153

#2 - 27

Those are some cool looking para-pouches. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

#1=152

#2=68

Thanks for the fun.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

#1- 193
#2- 25


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Here is a pic of the ammo contained in the pouches:









Both pouches contain something of all, but both are different numbers. Last hint is that you guys are on the right track that pouch #1 contains more.

I will try to keep a list of guesses and post a few updates through the week.









Thanks to all that have entered so far.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

1)-133
2)-19

...nice give-away Parnell, thank you!


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

#1= 350 
#2= 100


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

#1 - 332

#2 - 67

Thanks mate


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Alright , i'm not elegable , but gunna exercise my posting skills. Won't be long & then i can come out to play 
. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

AmmoMike said:


> Alright , i'm not elegable , but gunna exercise my posting skills. Won't be long & then i can come out to play
> . Good luck to all!!!


You have a week for those 39 posts. You can do it.

Slinger16 same thing you have a week to get your posts up. When you have 100 come back and give a guess.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

#1 - 154

#2 - 42


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

#1- 63
#2-34


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the great competition!

1 - 77

2 - 78


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Workin on it!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

#1- 175

#2- 50


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

brainleak said:


> #1 - 154
> 
> #2 - 42


Brainleak,

You need to change your second guess. It has already been used.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Pouch #2 - 32


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Pouch #1 363 pouch #2 53


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Hmmm this makes me want to do a giveaway )


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Well I was not on the right track on pouch #2...


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Currently one person is winning both of them, but the exact number has not been guessed.



S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Hmmm this makes me want to do a giveaway )


It can be fun. You going to give a guess?



Y+shooter said:


> Well I was not on the right track on pouch #2...


You can change if you like. Just keep in mind that sometimes the bandwagon went down the wrong path.









BTW, where is everyone? Come give a guess.


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm winning???


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Changing guess 365 #1 55 #2


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

cueball.tech said:


> I'm winning???


No, you were just the last person added to the chart


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Parnell and individual... Same person??


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

cueball.tech said:


> Parnell and individual... Same person??


Nope. We are different people. I will make your entry change.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

1. 283
2. 71

Thanks for the great giveaway. I can see me using this )


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Parnell, what a great giveaway, very generous!!

Here are my guesses:

1. 340

2. 56

Thanks for letting us play.

Todd


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Parnell thanks for the great giveaway:

#1 - 430

#2 - 220


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Wait for it...


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

As my 100th post, Pouch 1-300 Pouch 2-300. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

#1-225 #2- 125 
Thanks for doing the give away 
Good luck everyone


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello, nice one.

I'll have a blast at:

#1. 347
#2. 47


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

projector101 said:


> Wait for it...


Very nice man, Congrats!



MagicTorch100 said:


> Hello, nice one.
> 
> I'll have a blast at:
> 
> ...


MagicTorch, you need to change your #2 guess. bunnyblaster has already guessed it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

1) 140

2) 60


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Here is where the entries are currently at:









Thank you to everyone that has participated so far.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

parnell said:


> projector101 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait for it...
> ...


#2. 48


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

Pouch 1 160 pouch 2 70


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

#1 - 75
#2 - 35

Yay ammo bags!!!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

rtaylor129 said:


> Pouch 1 160 pouch 2 70


Once you get your posts to 100 you will be entered.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

#1: 162

#2: 24


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hold your horses, fellas!!!!

I'm comin' through...

#1 *100*

#2 *26*

Thank you so much, Parnell, for this lovely giveaway!!!

I'm a HUGE fan of your pouches!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

*8 Hours to go!*


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

For My 100th Post, I Am Guessing 250 For Pouch 1 And 90 For Pouch 2.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Well, everyone it has been fun. Thank you to all those that entered.

Here is a pic of the contents. As I posted there is a mix of the different ammo types. The original pics were intentionally deceiving with similar ammo on top.









Pouch #1 contained:









Pouch #2 contained:









Here are all of the final entries:









AND THE WINNER OF BOTH POUCHES IS:

Tube_Shooter

Congratulations!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice! Congratulations Tube_Shooter! Thank You Parnell for the fun!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Well done Tube Shooter!!!

Parnell, thanks again for a great giveaway!

Todd


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow, A Double Win For Tube Shooter. Bravo!


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Well done


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Awesome first thing I have ever won and I needed those pouches,thanks Parnell for putting this together. :king:


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

lolwut xD So many balls lols. Nice going Tubeshooter!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hahaha, awesome skills Tube_shooter!!! Very cool giveaway Parnell! Thank you for the chance at two such cool ammo bags. 
SF


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Well ok then after much consideration and if its ok with Parnell I would like to share my prize  I would like to keep pouch #1 and pouch #2 is Leon13 if he wants it,I have decided this because of all the joy he has spread on this forum with his surprise pouch and target packages.I figured I could get by with one pouch and I think Leon deserves some joy back at him....I hope this is ok with all. :king:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats my friend & what a nice idea for pouch #2..enjoy~AKAOldmiser


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for or the great giveaway Parnell! Enjoy that sack tube shooter


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Tube_Shooter said:


> Well ok then after much consideration and if its ok with Parnell I would like to share my prize  I would like to keep pouch #1 and pouch #2 is Leon13 if he wants it,I have decided this because of all the joy he has spread on this forum with his surprise pouch and target packages.I figured I could get by with one pouch and I think Leon deserves some joy back at him....I hope this is ok with all. :king:


 wow ! thanks a lot Tube_Shooter i am speechless so to say,thats so generous and i am a happy camper to get this pouch thanks so much !

cheers

and thanks for that nice game Parnell


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice one Parnell good giveaway. Congrats TS and way to spread the joy!


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats Tube_Shooter!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Congrats tube shooter. Enjoy!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Awww, and I was so close. Great contest, Parnell! And Congrats to the winner(s)!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Way ta go Tube Shooter.

Awesome of you to give to Leon13 man.

Thanks Parnell, That was fun.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Well done Parnell!

Nice going Tube Shooter! :thumbsup:


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

#1: 515

#2: 41

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

haha , Leon13 now has at least two parapouches , coz I ve sent him one too for the package he sent me an others


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Tube_Shooter said:


> Well ok then after much consideration and if its ok with Parnell I would like to share my prize  I would like to keep pouch #1 and pouch #2 is Leon13 if he wants it,I have decided this because of all the joy he has spread on this forum with his surprise pouch and target packages.I figured I could get by with one pouch and I think Leon deserves some joy back at him....I hope this is ok with all. :king:


Tube_Shooter that is a great idea. Thanks,



tradspirit said:


> #1: 515
> 
> #2: 41
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity!


Sorry you missed it by about 11 hours. It was a good guess too. I might have to do another giveaway sometime in the future.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation Tube Shooter !!!

Leon13 is the right adress for the second one, a nice idea of you Tube Shooter !!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Parnell,

Great giveaway. Congrats Tube Shooter.

I looked at your list there and I was SO CLOSE. Don't I at least get a piece of candy? :rofl:

Darren


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Mister Magpie 
candy? Sorry I got that too LOL


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

parnell said:


> Here are all of the final entries:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great why to summarize. I was only 2 short of pouch 2 

Great contest - thanks!


----------

